# 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

لا تستغرب


إذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده
وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها
وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها
واكتشفت أن السارق هو أقرب الناس إليك




فلا تستغرب


إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك
وماتت امانيك امام عينيك
ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك
واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك




فلا تستغرب


إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً
وبالضياع حياً
وبالموت حياً
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك




فلا تستغرب


إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك



فلا تستغرب


إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر
وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك


فلا تستغرب


إذا دمروك داخلياً
واقتلعوا ورودك الحمراء
وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك
واكتشفت أن المدمر هو أقرب الناس إليك




فلا تستغرب


إذا سقوك الحزن قطرة قطرة
وسرقوا سنواتك لحظة لحظة
ومزقوا أحلامك شريحة شريحة
واكتشفت أن المعذب هو أقرب الناس إليك



فلا تستغرب


إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب
والقسوة بعد الحنان
والغدر بعد الوفاء
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك


فلا تستغرب


لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
لـــــــــــذلــــك



لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك​​


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*

بصراحة يا كاندى مش عارفة اقولك اية كتر خيرك بجد يعنى :smil13:​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*



ميرنا قال:


> بصراحة يا كاندى مش عارفة اقولك اية كتر خيرك بجد يعنى :smil13:​




ميرنا حبيبتى انا اسفه بجد​


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*

لا يا كاندى انا بهزر مش قصدى حاجة ​


----------



## sunny man (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*

موضوع تحفة فنية رائعة


----------



## وليم تل (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*

حقا تهت مع الكلمات فكل منها اصعب من الاخر
فكيف نعيش فى حياة كلها استغراب مما يفعلة اعز ما لنا
ولكن اقول قوة ايماننا تعطينا امل فى نبض حب افتقدناة
موضوع رائع وواقعى فى زمن تاة فية الحب
وعشش بدلا منة الغدر والنفاق
ودمتى بود
كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*



ميرنا قال:


> لا يا كاندى انا بهزر مش قصدى حاجة ​




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع تحفة فنية رائعة



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا تهت مع الكلمات فكل منها اصعب من الاخر
> فكيف نعيش فى حياة كلها استغراب مما يفعلة اعز ما لنا
> ولكن اقول قوة ايماننا تعطينا امل فى نبض حب افتقدناة
> موضوع رائع وواقعى فى زمن تاة فية الحب
> ...




اشكرك على الرد والكلام الجميل

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## christ my lord (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*

*فعلا اكبر غلطة الواحد يمنح قلبة لانسان ميستحقهوش*

*الموضوع رائع جدا .. ولمس جرح كبير عندى .. *

*الف شكر ليكِ*
​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: 455  لاتمنح قلبك لامن لايستحق*



يوساب قال:


> *فعلا اكبر غلطة الواحد يمنح قلبة لانسان ميستحقهوش*
> 
> *الموضوع رائع جدا .. ولمس جرح كبير عندى .. *
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى 

واسفه جدااااااااااا

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

~*¤®§(*§ لا تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده 
وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها 
وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها 
واكتشفت أن السارق هو أقرب الناس إليك 



~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك 
وماتت امانيك امام عينيك 
ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك 
واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً 
وبالضياع حياً 
وبالموت حياً 
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك 
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر 
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم 
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك 




~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم 
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر 
وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين 
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا دمروك داخلياً 
واقتلعوا ورودك الحمراء 
وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك 
واكتشفت أن المدمر هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا سقوك الحزن قطرة قطرة 
وسرقوا سنواتك لحظة لحظة 
ومزقوا أحلامك شريحة شريحة 
واكتشفت أن المعذب هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب 
والقسوة بعد الحنان 
والغدر بعد الوفاء 
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك 


~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~


إذا أصبحت علكة مهترئة تحت أسنان الآخرين 
ولقمة سائغة في أفواههم 
وحديثاً دسماً في مجالسهم 
واكتشفت أن الفاعل هو أقرب الناس إليك 

~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~

ولا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء 
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء 
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول 

=----> لذلك <----= 

~*¤®§(*§ لآ تمنح قلبك لمن لآ يقدر قربك §*)§®¤*~

خاص بــ:download:ـــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## merna lovejesus (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

موضوع وكلام جميل اوى ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرنا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

*شكرا  على الكلام الرائع

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

*لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه


عجبني جدا العنوان ده 


مرسي كوكو علي كلامك الجميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على الكلام الرائع​*
> 
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا امجد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



mero_engel قال:


>


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ميرو
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



swety koky girl قال:


>


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



mikel coco قال:


> *لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه​*
> 
> 
> *عجبني جدا العنوان ده *​
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



> لآ تمنح قلبك لمن لآ يقدر قربك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*








*ميرسي خاااااااااااااااااااالص يا كوكو على الموضوع*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## south boy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

يسلموو على الموضوووع اخي


----------



## gigi angel (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

الله يا كوكو مان كلام جميل اوىىىىى

بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



south boy قال:


> يسلموو على الموضوووع اخي


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا south boy
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



germen قال:


> الله يا كوكو مان كلام جميل اوىىىىى
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا جيرمين 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Rosetta (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



> إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم
> وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر
> وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين
> واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك


*
~*¤®§(*§ لآ تمنح قلبك لمن لآ يقدر قربك §*)§®¤*~*

*مرسييي يا كوكو 
بجد كلمات و احاسيس اكتر من رائعة كما عودتنا دائما
الرب يباركك*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

*الله الله *
*اية العقل دة كلو*
*جبتة منين يا باشا*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لموضوعك الجميييييييل اوى*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



red rose88 قال:


> *~*¤®§(*§ لآ تمنح قلبك لمن لآ يقدر قربك §*)§®¤*~*
> 
> *مرسييي يا كوكو *
> *بجد كلمات و احاسيس اكتر من رائعة كما عودتنا دائما*
> *الرب يباركك*


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا روز 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*



come with me قال:


> *الله الله *
> 
> *اية العقل دة كلو*
> *جبتة منين يا باشا*
> ...


 
هههههههههههه 
ياباشا ده سر المهنه 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا جوجو 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## ماريتا (27 يونيو 2009)

*~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

_*~*¤®§(*§ لا تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_


_
_*إذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده 
وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها 
وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها 
واكتشفت أن السارق هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_


_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك 
وماتت امانيك امام عينيك 
ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك 
واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً 
وبالضياع حياً 
وبالموت حياً 
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك 
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر 
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم 
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_



_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم 
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر 
وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين 
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا دمروك داخلياً 
واقتلعوا ورودك الحمراء 
وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك 
واكتشفت أن المدمر هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا سقوك الحزن قطرة قطرة 
وسرقوا سنواتك لحظة لحظة 
ومزقوا أحلامك شريحة شريحة 
واكتشفت أن المعذب هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب 
والقسوة بعد الحنان 
والغدر بعد الوفاء 
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_

_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_

_
_*إذا أصبحت علكة مهترئة تحت أسنان الآخرين 
ولقمة سائغة في أفواههم 
وحديثاً دسماً في مجالسهم 
واكتشفت أن الفاعل هو أقرب الناس إليك *_
_
_
_*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
_
_
_*ولا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء 
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء 
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول *_
_
_
_*=----> لذلك <----= *_
_
_
_*~*¤®§(*§ لآ تمنح قلبك لمن لآ يقدر قلبك §*)§®¤*~*_​


----------



## dodo jojo (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*



ماريتا قال:


> _*~*¤®§(*§ لا تستغرب §*)§®¤*~*_
> _
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااا على الموضوع التحفه ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

موضوع راااااااااااااائع يا ماريتا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارج حياتك ​


----------



## ماريتا (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*ميرسى كتييييير لمروركم*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*موضوع جميل ماريتا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*ميرسى يا قمرة لمرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*كلام جميل *
*ميرسي حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~



إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم 
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر 
وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين 
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك *​
*ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع رااااائع جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماريتا (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*ميرسى جدااااا يا قمرات لمروركم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*​


----------



## lovely dove (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*



> _*ولا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
> ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
> فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول *_
> 
> ...



رووووووووووووووووعة ياماريتا 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## افتخر بـإسلامي (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*يعطيج العافية رووعة رووعة والله*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*


روووووووعة يا ماريتا

شكرااااا لموضوعك وكلماته الرائعة

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

*إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك 
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر 
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم 
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك 





~*¤®§(*§ فلآ تستغرب §*)§®¤*~



كلمات كتير حلوة يا ماريتا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## sid (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

جميل موضعك  ماريتا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ماريتا (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يستحق§*)§®¤*~*

_*ميرسى كتيييييييير لمروركم الجميل وردودكم الاجمل*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*_​


----------



## eriny roro (13 أغسطس 2009)

*لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

 

لاتستغرب &&

اذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها واكتشفت ان السارق هو اقرب الناس اليك


ولا تستغرب 
اذا ماتت احاسيسك امام عينيك وماتت امانيك امام عينيك ولفظت حياتك انفاسها امام عينيك واكتشفت ان القاتل هو اقرب الناس اليك


ولا تستغرب 
اذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حيا وبالضياع حيا وبالموت حيا واكتشفت ان القاضي هو اقرب الناس اليك


ولاتستغرب 
اذا تحدثوا عنك بالسوء ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم واكتشفت ان الظالم هو اقرب الناس اليك

ولا تستغرب 
اذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالا خرين واكتشفت ان الخائن هو اقرب الناس اليك

ولا تستغرب 

اذا دمروك داخليا واقتلعوا ورودك الحمراء وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك واكتشفت ان المدمر هو اقرب الناس اليك 

ولا تستغرب 

اذا سقوك الحزن قطره قطره وسرقوا سنواتك لحظه لحظه ومزقوا احلامك شريحه شريحه واكتشفت ان المعذب هو اقرب الناس اليك


ولا تستغرب 
اذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب والقسوه بعد الحنان والغدر بعد الوفاء واكتشفت ان المعلم هو اقرب الناس اليك 

ولا تستغرب
لاتندهش مهما خسرت من الاشياء ومهما اكتشفت من الاشياء فقدرك ان تعيش في زمان كل مابه جائز وممكن ومعقول 



لذلك 
لالا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

موضوع بجد رائع
ومؤلم جدا
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*


اذا سقوك الحزن قطره قطره وسرقوا سنواتك لحظه لحظه ومزقوا احلامك شريحه شريحه واكتشفت ان المعذب هو اقرب الناس اليك

لهو رائع هذا الكلام يا ايرني

يأتونك باثواب نعاج ماذا تفعلي

ومن الصعب اكتشاف الاخر

في هذه الايام فوسائل الزينة كثيرة ومتنوعة

مشكورة اختي

بركة الرب تظللك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*



> *ولاتستغرب
> اذا تحدثوا عنك بالسوء ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم واكتشفت ان الظالم هو اقرب الناس اليك
> 
> *


*اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

موضوع رائع يا ايرني 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا قمر​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*




> لذلك
> لالا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك



يكفينى ان اكون صادق فى ما بداخلى 
موضوعك رائع ايرينى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*




> ولا تستغرب
> لاتندهش مهما خسرت من الاشياء ومهما اكتشفت من الاشياء فقدرك ان تعيش في زمان كل مابه جائز وممكن ومعقول


 
من الان فلا داعى لى ان استغرب لشىء 
كل شىء جايز وكل شىء ممكن 
بل يجب ان اشكر الرب يسوع على كل حال  
ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع الرائع يا ايرينى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

للأسف..

هو الصح ان الواحد ميمنحش لحبه لمن لايقدره 

بس دايما بيحصل العكس معرفش ليه !!

ونرجع نقول ياااريت اللى جرى مكان وده حال الدنيا 

ولا دايم الا وجه الله 

ههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع​


----------



## totty (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

*بصى كل حاجه من دوووووووول صعبه اوووى للى عاشها
ويارب ما حد مننا يمر بيها

لكن هيا دى الدنيا لازم تمر علينا حاجات نتعلم منها للى جاى

موضوع جميل

ميرسى يا رورو*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

*المشكلة ان الواحد بيحب في الاول و بعدين يكتشف ان اللي بيحبة ميستهلش
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## eriny roro (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

مرسى ليكم كلكم بجد لمروركم وتشجيعكم ليا
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

*كل شئ جائز وممكن ومعقول*

*ميرسى يا ايرينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*



> لالا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك


*
رااائع راائع
ميرسى ليك على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك يحاتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## KARL (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*



eriny roro قال:


> ولا تستغرب
> اذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حيا وبالضياع حيا وبالموت حيا واكتشفت ان القاضي هو اقرب الناس اليك
> 
> ولاتستغرب
> ...



كلمات اعجز عن وصفها 
لانها فى الحقيقه مؤلمه
شكرا ليكى ايرينى
​


----------



## eriny roro (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

مرسى ليكم كلكم
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## sola بنت الملك (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

الكلمات معبرة عن نفسها برفوا يايرينى منتظرين المزيد منك ربنا يعوض تعابيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*




> ولا تستغرب
> اذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالا خرين واكتشفت ان الخائن هو اقرب الناس اليك


مش هستغرب يا رينا بقى الطبيييييعى
ميرسى يا قمرتى على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*



> *ولا تستغرب
> لاتندهش مهما خسرت من الاشياء ومهما اكتشفت من الاشياء فقدرك ان تعيش في زمان كل مابه جائز وممكن ومعقول *



*فعلا عندك حق 
والمشكلة ان كل الحاجات دى
بتحصل من اقرب الناس لينا
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

*لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*

*๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده
وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها
وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها
واكتشفت أن السارق هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑


إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك
وماتت امانيك امام عينيك
ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك
واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً
وبالضياع حياً
وبالموت حياً
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر
وافقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالأخرين
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك


๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑


إذا دمروك داخلياً
واقتلعوا ورودك الحمراء
وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك
واكتشفت أن المدمر هو أقرب الناس إليك


๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا سقوك الحزن قطرة قطرة
وسرقوا سنواتك لحظة لحظة
ومزقوا أحلامك شريحة شريحة
واكتشفت أن المعذب هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑


إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب
والقسوة بعد الحنان
والغدر بعد الوفاء
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

إذا أصبحت علكة مهترئة تحت أسنان الآخرين
ولقمة سائغة في أفواههم
وحديثاً دسماً في مجالسهم
واكتشفت أن الفاعل هو أقرب الناس إليك

๑ஜ๑ فلا تستغرب ๑ஜ๑

لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
لـــــــــــذلــــك

๑ஜ๑ لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك ๑ஜ๑*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*

*
إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب
والقسوة بعد الحنان
والغدر بعد الوفاء
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك
*

ممكن يكونوا الاهل انفسهم

 بسبب التربية العاطلة

طبعا ليس الجميع انما الاكثرية المعاصرة

شكرا مرمورة














*
 *


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*

*



لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
لـــــــــــذلــــك

๑ஜ๑ لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك ๑ஜ๑

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا نسلم قلوبنا لعبض من الافعال السليمه فى الاول 
ولكن مع الزمن ينكشف لنا كل شىء 
وتصبح هذه المحبه التى كانت من الاعماق لاشيء 
ولذلك لا نندهش او نستغرب 
موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررسى ليكى 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (18 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

مرسى ليكم كلكم
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## monmooon (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

*لذلك 
لالا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك​**كلام رائع ياايريني جبتي المفيد .. 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*



كليمو قال:


> *إذا علموك الكراهيه بعد الحب*
> *والقسوة بعد الحنان*
> *والغدر بعد الوفاء*
> *واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك*
> ...


 

*اها كلام سليم يا كليمو*

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*



kokoman قال:


> لا نسلم قلوبنا لعبض من الافعال السليمه فى الاول
> ولكن مع الزمن ينكشف لنا كل شىء
> وتصبح هذه المحبه التى كانت من الاعماق لاشيء
> ولذلك لا نندهش او نستغرب
> ...


 

*ربنا يرحمنا برحمته*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## KARL (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*

إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً
وبالضياع حياً
وبالموت حياً
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك
احساس صعب جدا
جدا
شكرا مرموره
على المواضيع الجامده دى
ربنل يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لاتمنح قلبك لمن لايقدر قربك*



karl قال:


> إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً
> 
> وبالضياع حياً
> وبالموت حياً
> ...


 

*ربنا يخليك يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك كارل*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## eriny roro (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

مرسى كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## العجايبي (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*



eriny roro قال:


> لاتستغرب &&
> 
> اذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده وبحثت عن احلامك ولم تجدها وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها واكتشفت ان السارق هو اقرب الناس اليك
> 
> ...



*كلمات جميلة اووى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

*تم الدمج للتكرار 
رجاء التأكد من عدم وجود الموضوع قبل انزاله​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: لا تمنح قلبك لمن لا يقدر حبك....*

موضوووع جميييييييل اووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييير


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

*لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك

إذا بحثت عن قلبك ولم تجده
وبحثت عن مشاعرك ولم تجدها
وبحثت عن أحلامك ولم تجدها
واكتشفت أن السارق هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *

إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك
وماتت أمانيك أمام عينيك
ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك
واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *
إذا حكموا عليك بالشنق حياً
وبالضياع حياً
وبالموت حياً
واكتشفت أن القاضي هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب)*


إذا تحدثوا بالسوء عنك
ورموك بما ليس فيك من الصغائر والكبائر
واتهموك بما لم ترتكب من الجرائم
واكتشفت أن الظالم هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *
إذا استغلوا ثقتك بهم
وملئوا ظهرك بخناجر الغدر
و أفقدوك ثقتك بنفسك وبالآخرين
واكتشفت أن الخائن هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *
إذا دمروك داخلياً
واقتلعوا وردك الأحمر
وعاثوا بالخراب في بساتين عمرك
واكتشفت أن المدمر هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *

إذا سقوك الحزن قطرة قطرة
وسرقوا سنواتك لحظة لحظة
ومزقوا أحلامك شريحة شريحة
واكتشفت أن المعذب هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *

إذا مزقوا دفاتر ذكرياتك
وأحرقوا رسائلك رسالة رسالة
وأعدموا بصيص الأمل الأخير لديك
واكتشفت أن المفـــسد هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *

إذا علموك الكراهية بعد الحب
والقسوة بعد الحنان
والغدر بعد الوفاء
واكتشفت أن المعلم هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *

إذا أصبحت علكة مهترئة تحت أسنان الآخرين
ولقمة سائغة في أفواههم
وحديثاً دسماً في مجالسهم
واكتشفت أن الفاعل هو أقرب الناس إليك
* (فلا تستغرب) *
لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
عشان الخيانة مبتحصلش الا من اقرب الناس ليك لو من حد ميهمكش مش هتعتبرها خيانة
محدش بيتجرح اوى الا لما بيحب اوى
اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا

منقوووووووول
​*


----------



## tena.barbie (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

_:36_1_4:_
_عندك حق فى كل كلمة لان الانسان الوحيد اللى يعرف نقاط ضعفك هو أقرب الناس اليك ويعرف كويس ازاى يستخدمها عشان يطعنك فى ظهرك_

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



> *إذا ماتت أحاسيسك أمام عينيك
> وماتت أمانيك أمام عينيك
> ولفظت حياتك أنفاسها أمام عينيك
> واكتشفت أن القاتل هو أقرب الناس إليك
> * (فلا تستغرب) **



موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

*لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
عشان الخيانة مبتحصلش الا من اقرب الناس ليك لو من حد ميهمكش مش هتعتبرها خيانة
محدش بيتجرح اوى الا لما بيحب اوى
اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا

*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا مونيكا

الناس اصبحت في هذه الايام

تدور على مصالحها كل شيء

له ثمن  وسعر حتى المحبة..

كل اشكر الك للموضوع القيم

 سلام المسيح معك...








*
 *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



tena.barbie قال:


> _:36_1_4:_
> _عندك حق فى كل كلمة لان الانسان الوحيد اللى يعرف نقاط ضعفك هو أقرب الناس اليك ويعرف كويس ازاى يستخدمها عشان يطعنك فى ظهرك_
> 
> _مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور_




:ab4:
​*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ...






:ab4:
​*
أشكرك كاندى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



كليمو قال:


> *لا تندهش مهما خسرت من الأشياء
> ومهما اكتشفت من الأشياء
> فقدرك أن تعيش في زمان كل ما به ممكن وجائز ومعقول
> عشان الخيانة مبتحصلش الا من اقرب الناس ليك لو من حد ميهمكش مش هتعتبرها خيانة
> ...





:ab4:
​


*أشكرك كليمو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maro sweety (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

ميرسى موضوع حللووووووو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

*اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا
 حاضر هعمل بالنصيحة دي​*


----------



## جيلان (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



> اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا



*فعلا الواحد لما بيحب بيشوف الدنيا وردى ومش بيشوف فى الشخص الى بيحبه اى عيوب
تحكيم العقل حاجة مهمة اكيد
موضوع كلماته رائعة ميرسى يا مونيكا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



maro sweety قال:


> ميرسى موضوع حللووووووو اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووى



*أشكرك مارو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



rana1981 قال:


> *اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا
> حاضر هعمل بالنصيحة دي​*




‬
:ab4:
​ 

*برافوااااا عليكى يا راانا
بس خودى بالك يكون صادق فى مشاعرة
ربنا يوفقك
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



جيلان قال:


> *فعلا الواحد لما بيحب بيشوف الدنيا وردى ومش بيشوف فى الشخص الى بيحبه اى عيوب
> تحكيم العقل حاجة مهمة اكيد
> موضوع كلماته رائعة ميرسى يا مونيكا*






:ab4:​
*أشكرك جيلان على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





:ab4:​

*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



ميمو بنت المسيح قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## maroo maroo (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل
ميررررررررررررررررررسى
ربنااااااااااااا يباااااركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



> اختار من يحبك ولا تختار من تحبوا



فعلا كلام جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييل
> ميررررررررررررررررررسى
> ربنااااااااااااا يباااااركك




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لا تعطى قلبك لمن لا يقدر قربك*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> فعلا كلام جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ~*¤®§(*§ لا تعطي قلبك لمن لآ يستحــــقه §*)§®¤*~*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

